# Pot call strikers.



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

I made some strikers for a buddy of mine. I used Redheart, blackwood (from @erik s ) flame box elder burl (from @justallan ) pieced together with some straight grain box elder from my back yard...and rock maple ....I also just got a new finger grip chisel, so I tried it out on the rock maple. Certainly takes some getting used to using it...




 

 

 

 

 



 

I tried em out on my calls also. Boy, I must say, They work great!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bluedot (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## bigdoc (May 4, 2016)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

Good looking strikers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

Yeah right. You trying to move in on my hair stick business by posing as a striker maker. Good try jack clown

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

At least I didn't try to do shanks. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

Those are a little bulky compared to most chopsticks I've seen.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2016)

Cool!

What's a 'finger grip chisel'? Got any pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> What's a 'finger grip chisel'? Got any pics?


----------



## sprucegum (May 5, 2016)

Nice design I may need to copy those, just getting into this pot call turning. Been making most of them out of cherry, seems to squawk as good as any and I have plenty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

